# New Forrest - Ponies



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Saw an advertisement today for cycling in New Forrest amongst the ponies. I don't want to cycle but thought it would be nice to camp in New Forrest with ponies.

Anyone know of a site suitable for an RV?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

There were quite a few RV's at Setthorns forestry site when I was there in the spring and a band of ponies trotted thro occasionally.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

almost certainly the majority of the Forestry Commission sites will take RV's. see

http://www.forest-holidays.com/RVEfd874a3f0d24433ba4bb37121041d87e,,.aspx


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Here is a link to a list of sites in the New Forest 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/resultsall.asp?county=Hampshire
It doesn't say if they are suitable for RV's but you could always give them a ring or send an email. We love the New Forest and surrounding areas, just be aware that some of the villages and roads are quite small, there are not many height barriers on the car parks. If you go to Burley you can park on the field behind the main car park, just bear to the right as you enter (at the back of pub), the waggon rides are quite good, and if you want a meal, try the thatched Pub further up the main road just before you get to the Cider farm, all within walking distance, the main pub where the car park is gets very busy. Wish I could be of more help,
Have a great time
I used to own a New Forest pony, had him from being a baby from the forest, he was fantastic, sadly through my commitments (looking after Mum who has alzheimers) and a worsening back problem, I had to let him go, but I can see him whenever I want and he is under the watchful eye of a sanctuary, so I know he is always safe. I do miss him though. You will get to see all the baby foals they are gorgeous.
Anne


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, I am going to try and go there in the spring bank school holidays.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Have a look at my recent post regarding Roundhills in the New Forest HERE

I have also updated the Campsite Database details.

Masses of room for the largest RV

Andrew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovely spot. Get up at 06:00 in the morning, sit outside and don't move and it is like a scene from Watership Down. Wabbits hopping about, ponies moving throught the mist and the odd squirrel searching for his nuts poor sod.


----------

